# Doctor could not feel DS's testicles!



## Jadzia (Jun 7, 2004)

We took DS to the doctor today, for the first time in about 5 months. He is 18 months now. (He woke up today puffy and with a bad rash.) We saw a different doctor today and I really liked her.

She was examining my son and feeling him in the groin area. I noticed a concerned look on her face and asked her what was the matter.

She said, "Has anyone ever told you they can't feel your son's testicles?"










I immediately got scared and said no and asked her about it. She said that sometimes a boys testiles remain up in his abdomen. She said sometimes they can be worked back up into the abdomen if the child is upset but can be brought back down during an exam. My son was being fussy and not feeling well so she stopped but she said she could not locate them. We are going back for a follow-up on his rash and a regular exam next week so hopefully we will learn more then. She mentioned that if the testicles can not be brought back down he might need to have surgery.

Has anyone had anything similar happen? I am really scared. I would think if this had been a problem at birth someone would have pointed it out to us. He had well-baby checks at birth, 2 weeks, 2 months, 4 months, 6 months, 9 months, and 12 months. (We did not do a 15 month visit.)

I am so worried.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I always thought it was within the range of normal for very young boys' testicles to not have descended yet? I think the concern begins after they pass their first birthday. (







I just realized you ds is 18 months)The concerns with undescended testicles are decreased fertility (because testicles are outside the body because they need lower temperatures to produce sperm effectively, but there have been men with undescended testicles who have no fertility problems) and inability to perform self-exams for testicular cancer.

Also, was the doctor's office cold? Have you tried to feel his testes in warmer climates when ds is relaxed? Maybe during a warm bath.

Hoping for the best


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

This happend to us at a Drs appointment when DS was 12 mths. (It was an all around terrible apointment because the Dr was hassling me about various imaginary issues.) It was FREEZING in the office and the Dr was like "i can't find his testicles." I kinda freaked out, even though we had regular appointments up to that point and NOONE had said anything about it. I really thought that someone would have noticed before a year. I took DS home and checked for his testicles myself. I did it during a diaper change, right after I took off the diaper, so he was nice and warm and relaxed. They are easy to feel, they feel like small, slightly soft-ish (don't squeeze them) marbles. Both of his were totally descended, though they do have a tendency to dissapear when he is cold. But when he's really warm and laying down, you can see them clearly.

Hope that helps!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea I can't imagine the cold, unfamiliar doctor's office is the best place to be checking... honestly, unless I thought there was a problem I wouldn't let a doctor touch my child's genitals... that would just be way outside my comfort zone.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Try a warm bath/shower to see if they come down. True undecended testicles do need attention/surgery. My dh was born with one & had surgery to correct it (which did not work... he only has one, but we have 2 kids so it hasn't been a big problem).

Crystal, it's the pedi's job to check for problems, I personally think it's part of an exam.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I understand it's part of "procedure" but I personally wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

I agree with PPers who suggest the testes were just high because of the cold office. Have you been able to check on them yourself. Right after diaper change, as one PP suggested would seem the best time. Hope everything's all right!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

It seems unlikely that this has been going on without anyone else mentioning it. Doctors do tend to check for this from the very first appointment. I'd have to assume she's not being very accurate, and she's finding (or not finding) a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Can you see your son's testicles in the bath, during diaper changes, etc.? Sometimes you can feel them up high but they aren't in the sack. If the dr. can't bring those down it is a problem. My son had to have surgery to correct this at 18 months (one side only). They didn't catch it until then because his testicle was partially descended. I do think it is important because the cellular changes start taking place before two. I found out eighteen months is on the later end of things for correction in terms of fertility. It would also be important to know because having this (corrected or not) increases the risk of testicular cancer. Probably, your son is ok and it was just the cold. If not, though, the surgery is very quick and really no biggie. (I was scared though prior too of course).


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

We had the same thing happen with DS#2 around the same age. When we saw the doctor for his 2 year checkup, she still couldn't feel his testicles and ordered an ultrasound just to be sure they were descended.

Sure enough, they were. They just like to hide in cold, unfamiliar places. Who can blame them?


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

My 3 1/2 month old has the same thing. One dr told me that his testicle HAD descended...but pediatrician says no. I received a LOT of help on the "case against circumcision" board. Here is my thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=385312

Read the posts by Frankly Speaking


----------



## mimi! (Aug 27, 2004)

Like dh, ds was born with undecended testes. In the 70's the first thing they did was operate, which they did on dh when he was one year old. At any rate they do work, we've had three pregnancies.

I took a different route for ds and took him to a homeopath who prescribed him a remedy based on his unique constitution. A week after he took the remedy he had what is called an aggravation in homeopathy. For ds this was a fever and he threw up one night. I wondered if it was the aggravation. The next morning both his testes had decended!

I can't say enough about the miracles homeopathy has done for our family, and in this case, it sure beats, docs and surgery!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

I was going to suggest classical homeopathy too (if they are undescended not hiding!) as I know it can really help with this particular problem, and much better than surgery.


----------



## Lesley77 (Oct 29, 2005)

At my son's 12 month check up the doctor couldn't find 1 of his testicles. They had always been there before, but she sent us to a urologist to check it out. It was back by then and he said "retracting" testicles are normal. Maybe they'll just come back, like everyone else has been saying, in a more comfortable place.


----------



## Jadzia (Jun 7, 2004)

Great News! We just got back from the doctor and we found them!

Yay!!!

I am so relieved. Thank you for all the good info and support. I was really freaking out that this problem may have been detected too late and worried that he would have to go through surgery.

Instead, I guess he was just hiding them!


----------

